# You miserable lot - please try



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

to get this Flame up and FLAMING :twisted: soon :twisted:

Its got a big case of....










Everyone is entitled to be stupid, but you're abusing the privilege.

I am off to the Paris Boat Show now until Monday.

I want to see some 10000 degree blisters on my screen when I come back you load of tossers :evil:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you ever do any work ya lazy c u n t?

Life's just one big holiday for you isn't it!!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> I am off to the Paris Boat Show now until Monday


Thank god that fuckwits gone for a few days, to the boat show as well! Must be gay.........tosser


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Only 2?

Miserable arseholes

:twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fuck off.

You're not due back until Monday Sailor Boy!!

God, what a fucking tosser that bloke is. :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks twathead, they do have internet here in Paris you know :roll:

Now run along sonny , your tea is ready.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Fuck off TTotal you nob jockey fuckwit twat face :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh yea I hope you fall in the Seine you twat


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Saviour of the flame room.............................. my ass!!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Saints Ass is "getting punchy"


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What the fuck sort of fucking flame has 'please' in its title you retard?


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

I try to steer clear of men in yellow leather - especially with stars on.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ooh la la ! Sacre bleu et mon dieu !

Cretins the lot of you.

Wait till I get back. :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

We're waiting ...................... :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> We're waiting ...................... :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


For John to get back :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > We're waiting ...................... :twisted:
> ...


I suppose we have to make some allowances ............. afterall, he is really _OLD_  

Hev x


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

John you fairy sailor boy , knob jockey.

What are you going to do when you get back try and sell us all your shit tyre valves???

C U Next Tuesday John!


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

And he painted the bike to match his leathers.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Mapeiman said:


> And he painted the bike to match his leathers.


Muppet! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't know you could get to Paris on a twerly bus pass :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

now if you want a Mans Bike.......










This fucker will rip your arms off and slap you with the soggy ends !!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a crappy looking bicycle, are you a puff ?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Puff or Poof you illiterate fool?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Well i had a picture of C H I P S in here but it stopped working and I cant find another


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

Take my beast round donington and itll wipe the grin from your cheeks !!

1900 cc v twin powerhouse

Open the throttle 1/2 way and it sets off all the car alarms !!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mapeiman said:


> Take my beast round donington and itll wipe the grin from your cheeks !!
> 
> 1900 cc v twin powerhouse
> 
> Open the throttle 1/2 way and it sets off all the car alarms !!










:-*


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Mapeiman said:
> 
> 
> > Take my beast round donington and itll wipe the grin from your cheeks !!
> ...


Oh you are back then Well Fuck right back off again. (Err it still open season on you)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get stuffed Hillbilly, oh and here's that photo (before you had that sheep)


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

what bike is it ?? a blade ??


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

NO ITS A VIRAGO 750CC....... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mapeiman said:


> what bike is it ?? a blade ??












BMW K1200S 167hp 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Blade! :lol:

Nope. It's a banana with wheels and John's '*Bananaman*'.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh yeh?

Just pure jealousy methinks..... :lol:


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

a beamer on a track day .....!! this guy's got balls.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Rockingham June

Brands, Silverstone in September 8)


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Your still a cock john :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ay, a cock "with balls" !

So what are you pickynosey? :twisted:


----------



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

just having my knee rebuilt after trashing this at donington !

now thats what i call yellow !!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

John, why when I see you on your bike with leathers on the only thing that I want to sing in my mind is.......

'Mighty morphin Power Rangers'

:lol: :wink: :-*

Cracking photos BTW - who took those and with what, and don't say a camera!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Oh yeh?
> 
> Just pure *lealousy* methinks..... :lol:


Anothler thling me no no you spleek Chinese!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi John, twas the track side camera guy from Focused Events at Brands, picked up the CD at the end of ther day for just Â£30 8)


----------

